# Yellowjacket Hover Fly?



## ajkramer87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Been at least a week since I got out last. So went out today and didnt find much. But I got one that I think is ok. I think it is a yellowjacket hover fly but I may be wrong. Thanks for looking


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 29, 2010)

Great dof.  :thumbup:

We have something similar here in FL but I have no idea what they are.  Been seeing a lot of them since summer got here.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks. They are hoverflies for sure.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 29, 2010)

Heh, hes got his front legs out like hes playing Superman or something. :lmao:


----------



## NateS (Aug 2, 2010)

Good shot.  Don't think it's a yellowjacket hoverfly based on my guide, but a hoverfly nonetheless.  ​


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 6, 2010)

NateS said:


> Good shot. Don't think it's a yellowjacket hoverfly based on my guide, but a hoverfly nonetheless.​


 
Thanks. Any idea what species it is? I know its a hoverfly  just cant figure out what kind.


----------

